

Rovio is OUT OF CONTROL with their licensing - MatCarpenter
http://icandoitlater.com/is-rovio-out-of-control-with-licensing-19-of-the-strangest-angry-birds-products/

======
bdcravens
Not much different than Disney or whoever owns the Hello Kitty brand.

------
maxharris
I don't have a problem with it. No one is making me buy this stuff.

I wouldn't even know that there's this much Angry Birds stuff out there unless
I clicked on the link.

------
shanellem
It's getting ridiculous. How much money could they possibly be making from
Angry Birds tape?

~~~
neotek
What do they care? They sign a bit of paper and a few months later money
appears in their account.

